# WAYS TO WARM AN ICE CHEST?



## merlin (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey yall I haven't posted on here in a while.  I don't get on a computer much but I know I can come here to get some good advice. 

I'm smoking a brisket and though I always let my meat rest in an ice chest wrapped in towels. I was wondering if anyone can tell

me how to heat the ice chest up so the meat stays hot longer. 

PS: if anyone has any advice to get a better bark on my brisket let me know please.  I smoke on my Oklahoma Joe offset for about 12 hrs usually and find myself having to use the Texas crutch.  I usually just smoke with mesquite and use a rub of kosher salt, onion powder,black pepper garlic powder, brown sugar and some red pepper powder.

Thanks

Greg.


----------



## bear55 (Apr 22, 2015)

I am not sure how long you plan to leave your brisket in the ice chest.  I have left them as long as 4 hours wrapped in towels and they are still piping hot when opened.  therefore, I would not worry about heating your ice chest.

Richard


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2015)

If your really desperate to heat a cooler put some hot water in it I've been to gatherings where corn is cooked in a cooler and hot water it worked great. I would imagine just wrapping it in towles and fill the empty space with more towels you should be fine.


----------



## merlin (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks yall  for the replies I guess just towels it is then.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 22, 2015)

x2 on just towels.  I put 4 pork butts in a medium sized chest wrapped in foil and then in a couple of towels.  Piping hot 4 to 5 hours later (still so hot you can't pull it by bare hands).


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 23, 2015)

The towels method works great for 4 hours or so. I have also used hot water to warm the cooler but I didn't really notice the difference as once the hot water is dumped out the cooler looses that heat pretty fast.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've never tried it, haven't had the need, but I have a friend of mine who uses a heating pad, the kind you would use for your back.  He took the cloth cover off and puts it on the bottom of the cooler then the foil and towel wrapped meat on top of it.


----------



## joe black (Apr 24, 2015)

Great tip, frog.  I've been using hot water, but like someone said, as soon as you pour the water out the cooler starts yo cool down.  I have one of those heating pad that go in the microwave and you can bet I'll give it a try.


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 24, 2015)

Buddy of mine I used to help cook with, took foil wrapped bricks that he keep in the c c and put them in his coolers before meat was ready. Both heat sync and warming implements. Change the foil every cook.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Buddy of mine I used to help cook with, took foil wrapped bricks that he keep in the c c and put them in his coolers before meat was ready. Both heat sync and warming implements. Change the foil every cook.


I have these brick sized chunks of quartz I use for this. They stay hot for a long time.


----------

